# Feedback from Tropica Soil users



## parotet (29 Jun 2015)

Hi all

I have used so far ADA AquaSoil in my setups but I wanted to give a go to the Tropica Soil (not the substrate one, I mean the one that looks very similar to the AS).
Any experience? Does it behave as the AS in terms of cation exchange capacity, durability, size, etc? If it is, it looks like a good bet, it's nearly 3 times cheaper...

Jordi


----------



## alto (29 Jun 2015)

Local shop brought it in several months ago & immediately set up ADA vs Tropica soil tanks ... they constantly sell out of the Tropica (here it's more $ than ADA)
Tropica is made in Japan & does not release the same ammonia levels, but seems to grow plants just fine.
Shop has not done any dry starts, there are  ~10 display tanks (shrimp nano's to 90 x 45 x 45cm) using the "regular" & powder ... it's a nice dark color. 
I've used the Growth Substrate but soil was stuck in Customs when I did my tanks.


----------



## George Farmer (29 Jun 2015)

I've used it with good results. Smaller and more consistent grain size than Amazonia (Normal type.) Likely less nitrogen (and ammonia spike).

Same soil in these for around 10 months.


----------



## parotet (29 Jun 2015)

Wow... Thanks guys, the choice is made!

Jordi


----------

